# What happened to the Riverside bike rides?



## Monarky (Jan 13, 2015)

Hey Guys, what happened to the monthly Riverside bike rides?  I went on a few rides at the end of the 2014 and it seemed like we were getting some momentum and a good group of bikers but somehow it fizzled out.  I hope we can get it going again keep me posted if it gets going again.  Monarky


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 13, 2015)

Sorry brother, I've been so busy with work.  How's the 25th look? 11am same place.


----------



## Monarky (Jan 13, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> Sorry brother, I've been so busy with work.  How's the 25th look? 11am same place.




That sounds great.... I will let some of the other guys know and if you can do the same, we can get it going again... Thanks again and see you soon.  Monarky


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 13, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/events/337...saction=create&source=49&sid_create=308519036


----------

